
How to Keep a Job Search Going Through the Holidays - ohjeez
http://blog.smartbear.com/careers/how-to-keep-a-job-search-going-through-the-holidays/
======
busterarm
I never understood the logic around "no one hires during holidays". My own
brother spouts this crap and I got him hired to a job in December.

In more than 80% of my jobs over ~15 years, I was hired in
November/December/January. Each time I started the process in
November/December.

Their loss is my gain.

Edit: A couple of jobs back, my first day on the job was also the day of the
company Christmas party. Nobody really told me about dress code and I wore a
suit, which made me stick out for being overdressed. This was fantastically to
my advantage and I met a ton of people on my first day and made very good
impressions. Food for thought.

~~~
smtddr
_> >I never understood the logic around "no one hires during holidays"._

Anecdotal: I just got a phone call from a recruiter less than 3 hrs ago. :p If
anyone here wants to work in Walnut Creek California, 6 months contract to
hire, management position & writing shell scripts to extract csv files and
send them to an Oracle DB ...let me know? Yeah, not the most
exciting/challenging work. I think this recruiter got my info back when I was
just starting out.

Another anecdotal: It's my experience that companies(at least start-ups) seem
to have all the important HR/Payroll people taking sporadic vacations during
holiday season so the hiring-paperwork can't be done. I once was "offered" a
job in December, but they couldn't officially bring me on board because the
CEO(who liked to meet all new hires before approval) and key HR/Payroll people
were on vacation in Switzerland or something until late January.

~~~
ohjeez
Not just vacations, I think. On a few occasions I "had the job" before the end
of the year, but it started in January because that's when the budget started.

OTOH going into Christmas knowing you have a gig is a lot better than it might
be.

------
CptCodeMonkey
This is nice to hear, I suppose. I just separated from a company due to
failure to pay/contract term violations and been thinking the odds of me
finding gainful employment would be pretty low or non-existent until late Jan.

Still seems like its going to be an upward climb as my normal places to look
for python and or backend dev are somewhat sparse right now.

------
andrewaylett
My experience from the other side matches the article -- we're hiring
(Software Engineers, Edinburgh, UK, I'm sure you can work out a suitable email
address by looking at my profile) but there don't seem to be as many people
looking for employment at this time of year.

